# Hello from GA



## smokinogre (Aug 29, 2011)

I live in Cumming, GA and have been smoking since my teens.  I own some property in South GA with lots of free-ranging organic pork (a.k.a., wild hogs) to cook on the smokers. I grew up in the Low Country of SC and believe the only BBQ sauce worth eating is mustard-based 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My arsenal includes (3) BGEs and this little smoker on my property in south GA.







I look forward to learning more about our shared passion here.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Great looking set up!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice brick work on that smoker, SmokinOgre. Only thing missing are the 3 BGE.

Welcome to SMF and Enjoy the Smoke!


----------



## venture (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome aboard!

Nice smoking cave.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Great loooking setup you have there!


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## sqwib (Aug 30, 2011)

that is awesome


----------



## automan88 (Aug 30, 2011)

Very nice set  up love the exposed wood..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome to the SMF!!


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 30, 2011)

.....WOW thats a nice setup

Welcome to SMF


----------

